# O/t- worst accident i ever saw



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

I used to drive on a road exactly like this one & once at low speed, going downhill hit a small patch of black ice with one rear wheel of the truck and slid across the road & into the trees THANK GOD no one was coming the other way. this suv did not stand a chance against the semi coming the other way.
Bert

http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/q5hu9/car_accident_nsfl/


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All I get is an offer for a free quiz.


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

what ? no video ? http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/q5hu9/car_accident_nsfl/

see if that works


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Nope - but I do get 50% off an Ipad


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Never seen one that bad either. How many dead?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fell apart just like a jigsaw puzzle.Shows you just how much plastic have replaced metal parts in vehicles nowadays.:drunk:


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

This happened in Russia. Husband driving home to his family. All they found was a foot. There are apprently so many bad wrecks there that most people have dash mounted cameras now.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

*OMG!!* :freak:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd noticed how flexible and 'movable' the panels were on new cars, and I thought it was so that the vehicle absorbed impact more easily to save the driver!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I was going to say...if that guy was alive...Id what to know WHY...:drunk:*


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

THAT'S how fast it can happen...seconds...mere seconds!

Tragic. It was mercifully quick.

hal9001-


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

This isn't funny but I kinda had to laugh, simply because I thought this was going to be a Large Marge kit or something. 

I had seen that accident before. Horrible!


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Turns out that happened in russia. the dodge charger forum where i found it had researched where it happened and the nissan suv had 1 person in it who did not come out of it alive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Still can't see anything at the link.
It may be the office firewall. I'll check again at home.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

The worst accident I ever saw involved a truck vs. motorcycle. It was on a country road, I was about three or four car lengths back from a truck and we were going about 60. A motorcycle came out of a side road without even attempting to stop at the stop sign and ran in front of the truck. I saw the guy's helmet fly off and sail across the road, by the time I stopped and ran to the front of the truck to help, I realized the guy on the motorcycle wasn't wearing a helmet.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

That's pretty bad. 

The only accident I've ever seen was nothing near as bad as that. I was travelling at about 45 MPH on the freeway and a guy in the middle lane next to me and about 2 car lengths in front of me turned his motorcycle on it's side (he was following too close and the car in front of him had to brake suddenly) and slid spreadeagled on his back for about 30 yards. Luckily everyone behind him saw it and slowed down. No fatality thank god but his bike was all scratched up. Luckily he had a hemet and leather jacket on.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Worst one I ever saw involved an '82 trans am. The guy was speeding down a residential street and skid sideways when he came to the curve,
the rear wheel hit the curb and spun the car around 180 degrees and it broadsided into a tree on someones front lawn. The car almost folded in half around the tree. I never heard if the driver survived or not.
The police estimated he was going about 80mph


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

No accident but I was traveling down an interstate when suddenly I had one of those big blue tarps cover my whole front of my pickup it came off a trailer being pulled by a car, luckily for me an 18 wheeler behind me saw what happened and slowed down with his flashers on I was able to slow down quickly enough as not to let the truck rear end me and I stayed in the lane by watching the lane markers to my left when I was able to stop I pulled the tarp off and had a clear lane ahead, the truck driver waved an all clear and I contemned my trip, this whole thing happened within seconds I never did see that car pulling the trailer, I still have that tarp, I was extremely lucky that day Karl


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

My worst observation was a guy speeding to miss the red light going around a gentle turn. Oil in the road caused him to slide over the lane and down a hill. He hit a chain link fence and a 12 foot pole came up through the bottom of his car, through his lower back and out through his neck. I was sick for days. He died quickly but I'm sure it wasn't painless. I was just 16 and had only been driving about a year.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I somehow didn't even hear or see this one: at the cross-street near my house (about 800 feet down the hill), a college-aged kid was coming home up the main road, minding his own business. A carload of joyriding teens ran the stop sign at 70MPH and t-boned him, flipped his car upside down and up the opposite embankment (uphill!). The college kid was killed, and I think at least one of the teens. The teen driver, IIRC, was badly injured but survived. I kinda hope he's emotionally tortured by it every day of his life.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

starduster said:


> No accident but I was traveling down an interstate when suddenly I had one of those big blue tarps cover my whole front of my pickup it came off a trailer being pulled by a car, luckily for me an 18 wheeler behind me saw what happened and slowed down with his flashers on I was able to slow down quickly enough as not to let the truck rear end me and I stayed in the lane by watching the lane markers to my left when I was able to stop I pulled the tarp off and had a clear lane ahead, the truck driver waved an all clear and I contemned my trip, this whole thing happened within seconds I never did see that car pulling the trailer, I still have that tarp, I was extremely lucky that day Karl


A friend at work tells almost the same story, except with a mattress being hauled unstrapped by a bunch of meth head hillbillies. He got some bits of glass in the face but was pretty much unharmed, luckily.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

getter_1 said:


> This isn't funny but I kinda had to laugh, simply because I thought this was going to be a Large Marge kit or something.
> 
> I had seen that accident before. Horrible!












"Be sure to tell them Large Marge sent you!"


----------



## getter_1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ha. FINALLY!!


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

And that is why I retired from interstate driving to Florida.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> I'd noticed how flexible and 'movable' the panels were on new cars, and I thought it was so that the vehicle absorbed impact more easily to save the driver!


 That's what you get for thinking! These damn death boxes they're calling cars now aren't made to save lives, they're made to fall apart - this is called "job security" by the auto workers. The way this came apart wasn't because of the amount of plastic content - that has absolutely nothing to do with destructive power, especially when speed is involved. They're consistently, and constantly improving plastics to save lives now, not just weight. MAKROLON is polycarbonate which is basically bullet resistant glass. It's not bullet proof glass as there's no such thing! This absorbs the impact of bullets to slow them down exponentially. It's not as strong as steel, but it's extremely dense, and it saves lives. This video only goes to show you how cheaply cars are being made today! One word: AWESOME! Not that this is cool, but that's the only time I've seen an explosion on the road that totally obliterated the vehicle so much that there was very little left. I've seen cop cars on guide wires for telephone poles, cars turned upside down, but that was truly one of many that most people don't see, but read about in the paper. I've seen some really sick things, mostly on the internet after someones' been killed in an accident. This is no different.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I hate driving in a snow storm, I always drive in the right lane under 40 mph.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mitchellmania said:


> I hate driving in a snow storm, I always drive in the left lane under 40 mph.





Mitchellmania said:


> I hate driving in a snow storm, I always drive in the left lane under 40 mph.


Why would you block the passing lane? The left lane is the FAST lane. If you're in the left lane under 40, you're an accident waiting to happen!

"Keep right, pass left" - what's so hard to remember?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

John P said:


> Still can't see anything at the link.
> It may be the office firewall. I'll check again at home.


 
I think you're right here. I couldn't open the video from work but was able to from home, and to tell you the truth I wish I hadn't.
Dear God. 
However I did make it a point to show it to my daughter - her of the heavy right foot.
Call it my own scared straight program.

Prayors for that person(s) family


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

John P said:


> Why would you block the passing lane? The left lane is the FAST lane. If you're in the left lane under 40, you're an accident waiting to happen!
> 
> "Keep right, pass left" - what's so hard to remember?


Not in the UK, keep left pass right


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> I think you're right here. I couldn't open the video from work but was able to from home, and to tell you the truth I wish I hadn't.


Yup, works at home - YIKES!



Tanis-uk said:


> Not in the UK, keep left pass right


D'OH!! :lol: I should'a thought of that.

People cruising slow in the passing lane is one of my driving pet peeves. I get one almost every day.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah some folks are either oblivious to the traffic problems they are causing or they actually enjoy inflicting themselves on everyone they can trap behind them. Ranks right up there with drivers who squander a green light to the point you are lucky to get 2 or 3 cars through it. And traffic lights that stop 45 mph traffic so that they can look at an empty intersection.  

Worst accident I ever saw, I didn't actually see. My Mom and little brother were stopped in traffic on I-64 in an area that has frequent wrecks. Mom said she saw a semi coming up from behind and it wasn't slowing down. At the last second, it drifted into the left lane and piledrove a whole line of cars. Lotta carnage. 

I shudder to think what a life changing event this could have been and surely was for others.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Down here in Merritt Island on SR3 that goes into the space center a guy was driving home in his pickup doing about 50/60 or so. Well he was on his celphone and obviously paying no attention to his driving when he drove into the rear of a school bus and killed himself instantly. Fortunately none of the kids on the bus were injured. It should be illegal for a driver to use a celphone while driving. If you want to kill yourself by your own stupidity good luck but putting others at risk as well is reprehensible. 

And I have to agree about slower drivers in the left lane. I am very conscientious about staying in the right lane if I am not passing and when I get stuck behind an idiot driving below the prevailing speed in the left lane I really despise that driver. We were taught this in drivers ed but I think about half the people on the road have no idea that it is actually a law.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

How about people that drive 10 - 15 miles over the limit? Or the ones that almost cause an accident running a red light because they think their pants are on fire? My old lady, and I almost did last night because this jackass in a truck just couldn't be bothered with stopping for on coming traffic that had the GREEN light!  The car in front of us almost hit him! Stupid is as stupid does. This isn't the only town that does this, but it's the one that I see it more prevalently. What's sad is the people where I live don't have any respect for themselves, or each other. It's as if everyone fell off the earth, then came back down stupid, and hateful! I just don't understand their attitude, or lack of courtesy. It only takes twenty minutes to get from one end of town to the other - what's their hurry? 






Damn, Robert! Aren't you afraid of hurricanes? I know that you live in Florida, but it takes a lot of courage to live on an island. I'm terrified to live anywhere on the coast - up, or down on either side! I have relatives that live in Florida (Melbourne), and I hate to stay when it's the raining/hurricane season. I know this doesn't happen all the time, but hurricanes are worse than tornados - they don't just blow your house away, but they make sure everything that's not destroyed with wind is destroyed with water! You sir, are a LOT braver than I am. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

"Or the ones that almost cause an accident running a red light because they think their pants are on fire?"

Naw, they're just on the phone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stuff I've recorded with my dash cam:

4 days of commuting in NJ:




(YT muted my audio, of course. Play Life in the Fast Lane.)

Guy going 40MPH in the passing lane, and reacting... strangely to my hi-beaming him:





This can't end well:





Dogfighting!:





Ignoring the acceleration lane on an onramp and barging right into traffic:





Even the deer are trying to kill me!


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

The red light running is proof that people are still stupid! I've seen it I don't know how many times, but it still never ceases to amaze me how blatantly stupid, and disrespectful these idiots are.  They're the same damn ones that will sit there at a light when it turns green, or will go through it slowly when they see other cars behind them - just to hold up traffic. Unbelievable, but true. This is called aggresive driving like the two asses that were dogfighting for position. Just like those that drive ten miles over the limit, then cut in front of you when they see the lane they're in cuts off, or becomes a turn lane - just to be one whole car length ahead of you at the red light! :drunk: Why don't they slow down, and get BEHIND you safely instead of being rude?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I need a rear-facing camera for the other side of the coin - people who, when I try to make a perfectly safe and legal lane change, floor it to try to block me; and people who, when I DO make a perfectly safe and legal lane change, hi-beam me and lean on their horns as if I've offended them, and/or close in and tailgate me angrily.

I've actually been _chased _about a half dozen times, even after I got off the highway and took various local roads trying to lose the psycho.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I need a rear-facing camera for the other side of the coin - people who, when I try to make a perfectly safe and legal lane change, floor it to try to block me; and people who, when I DO make a perfectly safe and legal lane change, hi-beam me and lean on their horns as if I've offended them, and/or close in and tailgate me angrily.
> 
> I've actually been _chased _about a half dozen times, even after I got off the highway and took various local roads trying to lose the psycho.


Wow! I've seen (and regrettably, on a few occasions in the past have done) some aggressive driving in my time but that's ridiculous! I wondered why you took so much time to edit the films of your driving experiences but, now having watched them, I know why.

The worst irritations to me are the people slowing way down or stopping in the acceleration lanes. They have no idea of how to merge in a "zipper-like" fashion and they cause traffic back-ups and accidents through their hesitation.

Also regrettably, too many people don't slow down_ just a little_ to let people merge properly into the lane ahead of them. Some even speed up to prevent it. I've nearly been run off the interstate by 18 wheelers who actually speed up in the right lane when I'm set with my acceleration and speed to get in traffic very comfortably and safely a little ahead of them.

The one thing I've learned, though, is to not let anyone upset me on the interstate. I just let them go on their merry way and risk the accidents they will have or the tickets they will receive.:wave:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

What really gets me is people who are just right behind you in traffic decide to race past you, immediately get over in front of you and come to an almost complete stop to turn right. I don't know how many times in the last 30 years I have had to lock my brakes to keep from rear-ending idiots doing this and it is becoming an almost everyday occurrence.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

kenlee said:


> What really gets me is people who are just right behind you in traffic decide to race past you, immediately get over in front of you and come to an almost complete stop to turn right. I don't know how many times in the last 30 years I have had to lock my brakes to keep from rear-ending idiots doing this and it is becoming an almost everyday occurrence.


That's also a ruse to cause an accident in order to sue your insurance company. 

I'm also careful in downtown Columbia to not run over some of the homeless or other people who apparently want to risk death by walking right out in front of traffic (not at a proper crossing) in order to be injured and file lawsuits on drivers. 

Then again, I've almost gotten run over once by a car in the pedestrian lane in front of Wal-Mart and was yelled at by the girl who was speeding through as if_* I *_were the one at fault. :freak:


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> That's also a ruse to cause an accident in order to sue your insurance company.
> 
> I'm also careful in downtown Columbia to not run over some of the homeless or other people who apparently want to risk death by walking right out in front of traffic (not at a proper crossing) in order to be injured and file lawsuits on drivers.


 I read about that in Readers' digest. This is something that recently made its' way back in 2006 - all over the country. It was already going in the 90's Why am I not surprised that it would also catch on here. This just makes everyones' rates go up - no one wins in the end. A lot of these scammers have been caught on camera attempting to do the same thing to other insurance companies with "Ghost" hit-skip" drivers that they didn't the license plate number of.



PerfesserCoffee said:


> Then again, I've almost gotten run over once by a car in the pedestrian lane in front of Wal-Mart and was yelled at by the girl who was speeding through as if_* I *_were the one at fault. :freak:


 I had this happen last year in the yield lane in front of the garden shop by an OLD hillbilly white trash piece of Sh*%! I said "thanks for stopping"! Her reply "F&(% You Ass*%(!!" Nice, huh? It was MY right of way that she violated!!! Why should I yield to her when it's printed in HUGE WHITE letters on the pavement? I was already walking into this strip. If I hadn't stopped, she would've run right over me. No respect for other people at all. 



John P said:


> I need a rear-facing camera for the other side of the coin - people who, when I try to make a perfectly safe and legal lane change, floor it to try to block me; and people who, when I DO make a perfectly safe and legal lane change, hi-beam me and lean on their horns as if I've offended them, and/or close in and tailgate me angrily.
> 
> I've actually been _chased _about a half dozen times, even after I got off the highway and took various local roads trying to lose the psycho.


 Don't feel bad you guys, I've had everything happen to me that can in traffic including check out lanes. I had this happen at the post office saturday. Some jackass decided to cut in front of me, and the old lady that was standing at the FRONT of the line! He said "This is the line?" Then he continued to walk right in front of us as if we were invisible!!  I should've said - "Yes this IS the line that you're cutting in front of - we're white, not invisible!" Of course, he was black. This happens all the time where I live - no respect at all for other people, especially white people.  I just don't understand why all the hate....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I was done in by a lady about 12 years ago who I am now certain did the put on your brakes and get rear ended scene. We were both stopped and turning right, her in front of me, onto a highway in Clearwater,FL one evening. No traffic on the highway so she starts to go. I note this, check again, start to move and suddenly, bonk. She had stopped and I rear ended her at about 5 MPH. She is absolutely pleasant about it and I see no damage. A cop comes and neither files a report nor gives me a ticket which surprised me greatly. A couple of months later a guy knocks on the door and delivers a signed document that I am being sued for medical bills due to neck strain! What a pile of crap. Anyway the insurance settled for a couple of K$ or something. It was then I completely figured out her scam, she stopped on purpose, was so nice about it, and was just planning on seeing what she could pocket for her "injuries." Her only injury was brain deadness and running a scam.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I forgot this one - note the blue car ahead of me in the left lane. We'd just pulled way from a traffic light, and I decided to get all the way over to the right and out of the way. HE decided to get all the way over and almost ram me.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

rkoenn said:


> I was done in by a lady about 12 years ago who I am now certain did the put on your brakes and get rear ended scene. We were both stopped and turning right, her in front of me, onto a highway in Clearwater,FL one evening. No traffic on the highway so she starts to go. I note this, check again, start to move and suddenly, bonk. She had stopped and I rear ended her at about 5 MPH. She is absolutely pleasant about it and I see no damage. A cop comes and neither files a report nor gives me a ticket which surprised me greatly. A couple of months later a guy knocks on the door and delivers a signed document that I am being sued for medical bills due to neck strain! What a pile of crap. Anyway the insurance settled for a couple of K$ or something. It was then I completely figured out her scam, she stopped on purpose, was so nice about it, and was just planning on seeing what she could pocket for her "injuries." Her only injury was brain deadness and running a scam.


Back in the 1980's a friend of mine worked for a local lawyer. His entire business was based on accident claims. He had about 20 different clients that would come in about every 8-10 weeks having been involved in an "accident", usually they were rear ended and there would be at least 4 in the car that file personal injury claims. 
It is truly a scam that some people use to live off of, the lawyer would sue for property damage and at least 10 times the actual medical bills for the personal injury claim. Usually they would settle for anywhere between 3-5 times the medical costs for the personal injury, costs that were padded by a physical therapy clinic that was working with the lawyer. 
By law, the attorney could take up to 1/3 of the personal injury settlement and none of the property damage. This crook had worked out a deal with his "clients" where he got 1/3 of property damage and up to 1/2 of the personal injury settlement. My friend realized that she could become implicated in his scamming of the insurance companies so she secretly contacted one of the companies and they proceeded to set him up. Needless to say, he doesn't practice law anymore and she now works for the insurance company, investigating fraud claims.

Of course not everyone involved in accidents and file claims are scamming the insurance companies, there are far more legitimate claims than there are scammers.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

John P said:


> I forgot this one - note the blue car ahead of me in the left lane. We'd just pulled way from a traffic light, and I decided to get all the way over to the right and out of the way. HE decided to get all the way over and almost ram me.


 That's the stupidity I see in town a lot. Usually in lanes where they're supposed to turn, but go straight anyway! I had an old lady do that a few years ago. She went straight in a turn lane, then looked at me as if I did something wrong. We were both in separate lanes at the time (thank goodness)!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Dyonisis said:


> That's the stupidity I see in town a lot. Usually in lanes where they're supposed to turn, but go straight anyway! I had an old lady do that a few years ago. She went straight in a turn lane, then looked at me as if I did something wrong. We were both in separate lanes at the time (thank goodness)!


What gets me are the people who change lanes in the middle of a turn. I see this happen all the time where there are two lanes that turn either left or right at an intersection. The people who do this seem oblivious to the fact that there are cars beside them that are turning as well.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

John P said:


> Why would you block the passing lane? The left lane is the FAST lane. If you're in the left lane under 40, you're an accident waiting to happen!
> 
> "Keep right, pass left" - what's so hard to remember?


I mean right lane- I get right left messed up at times! I hate those women SUV drivers that use the left lane and block passing traffic.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dyonisis said:


> I had this happen at the post office saturday. Some jackass decided to cut in front of me, and the old lady that was standing at the FRONT of the line! He said "This is the line?" Then he continued to walk right in front of us as if we were invisible!!


The wonderful thing about that happening at a post office is that you can easily go waaaaaaay over the head of the punk postal workers that were either "hooking" this fellow up or just not enforcing the basic order necessary to treat people fairly. The next time that happens, when you get home afterwards--or sooner depending on your phone/internet access--get the number of the postmaster of the area and call him up and file a formal complaint. I think they have forms on line. Believe me, the postal supervisors and workers absolutely loathe complaints filed against them. 

I've done this before after being treated badly by a smart aleck clerk who refused to say anything to me--exchanged no pleasantries whatsoever despite my smiling broadly and practically exuding sunshine, lollipops, and big red balloons. I might not have done anything after one time--anyone can have a bad day but his treatment continued every time I dealt with him so that, AND his wearing a very obnoxious bit of political "jewelry" led me to finally call the postmaster and let him know what I thought of the rude behavior. It was like night and day the next time I saw him. 

I also complained to the manager about a check-out person at a grocery store who gave me the silent treatment--and, I think, stole my twelve pack of beer though I didn't mention that in the complaint--and I never again saw him at that store. Another time there was a very rude Wal-Mart check out woman who spent an inordinate amount of time talking to a friend who was checking out while I waited for it to end. I complained about that one, too. If we don't speak up, we'll keep enabling rude behavior from people whose job it is to serve us in a polite manner. 

The same sort of thing happened to a buddy of mine a few years ago in Columbia who went to get his driver's license renewed or his tag or something. He started noticing that his number wasn't coming up when others who came in after him for the same thing were being seen sooner. He overheard a man tell a woman who was sitting nearby, "Don't bother waiting for the number--just go up there and they'll take care of you."

He got frustrated and left and then got on the phone to talk to the Columbia area supervisor for the DMV who called ahead so that when he went back, he was waited on immediately. It wasn't long after that, due to NUMEROUS such complaints all over the state, that the whole system was overhauled and the pain of going to the DMV was lessened significantly with a much more fair system, strictly enforced from what I can tell.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*ther is NO freakin way that the driver survived !*


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

kenlee said:


> What really gets me is people who are just right behind you in traffic decide to race past you, immediately get over in front of you and come to an almost complete stop to turn right. I don't know how many times in the last 30 years I have had to lock my brakes to keep from rear-ending idiots doing this and it is becoming an almost everyday occurrence.


It's not always "scam artists" who do that, but some people just learned to drive that way, I guess.
May he rest in everlasting peace, he passed away 12 years ago from natural causes, and I will always love him, but my own Dad was exactly that kind of a driver, and it absolutly TERRIFIED me and the rest of our familiy whenever he would do that to cars he tailgated, passed, and then slowed down in front of.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Seaview said:


> It's not always "scam artists" who do that, but some people just learned to drive that way, I guess.
> May he rest in everlasting peace, he passed away 12 years ago from natural causes, and I will always love him, but my own Dad was exactly that kind of a driver, and it absolutly TERRIFIED me and the rest of our familiy whenever he would do that to cars he tailgated, passed, and then slowed down in front of.


Something else similar that always bugs me is when a driver is merging onto the freeway and decides to shoehorn his way in between two cars driving in the right lane when there is all kinds of room behind them. Usually the following car has to hit it's brakes when all the merging car would have needed to do was hang back a half second to get on behind them with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

John P said:


> I forgot this one - note the blue car ahead of me in the left lane. We'd just pulled way from a traffic light, and I decided to get all the way over to the right and out of the way. HE decided to get all the way over and almost ram me.


John: What are you using for a dashboard cam?


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Something else similar that always bugs me is when a driver is merging onto the freeway and decides to shoehorn his way in between two cars driving in the right lane when there is all kinds of room behind them. Usually the following car has to hit it's brakes when all the merging car would have needed to do was hang back a half second to get on behind them with plenty of room to spare.


 That's another thing that pisses me off! People just need to stop, and realise that they're a danger to themselves - not just other drivers on the road when they do this. STOP being in such a hurry - give yourself enough time to get where you're going, and have five minutes left over - ten for bad weather. This way you're not rushing, or distracted by how much time you have left before you're late. Get BEHIND other drivers instead of jockeying for position! My brother, and aunt BOTH are bad drivers, as neither one knows what the brake pedals' proper function is! They wait til the last minute to stop, and tailgate. My father is the exact same way - stop at the last minute, and tailgate, then drive real slow afterwards....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

zysurge said:


> John: What are you using for a dashboard cam?


JVC Everio HD model GZ-X900U with a 32GB SD card. I can get about 5 hours of video at medium res. It's mounted on a universal camera clamp I found at Amazon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dyonisis said:


> Get BEHIND other drivers instead of jockeying for position!


Depends on the situation, of course. It makes me crazy when the guy ahead of me in the passing lane suddenly slams his brakes on and slows down to get behind someone in the right lane, when he suddenly realizes his exit is coming up. I'd much rather he floor it and get ahead of the other car (which is what I try to do).


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

The U.S. is rapidly turning into Europe in every possible way, including our driving.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> The wonderful thing about that happening at a post office is that you can easily go waaaaaaay over the head of the punk postal workers that were either "hooking" this fellow up or just not enforcing the basic order necessary to treat people fairly. The next time that happens, when you get home afterwards--or sooner depending on your phone/internet access--get the number of the postmaster of the area and call him up and file a formal complaint. I think they have forms on line. Believe me, the postal supervisors and workers absolutely loathe complaints filed against them.


Once upon a time, no doubt. Today they have much bigger things to worry about. Like looming bankruptcy, closings/consolidations of distribution centers and (likely soon) layoffs. 

Plus - I'm being deliberately vague here - there is another big concern involving that clerk which will be first and foremost in the mind of the supervisor you talk to, and will make him hesitant to do anything with your complaint except blow you some sunshine.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

wow! never seen a car come apart that way except in open wheel racing.

hey john p...i got my license in joisey...i know what ya mean....i was a little crazy as a kid, but if ya can survive that, most people grow up and out of that kinda stuff...my dad taught me to be a defensively, but at 17, ya know that took a little later.

and for the floridians...i live there now(on space leave from mars)...most people down here drive worse than they did before they moved here from joisey and new york!!!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow some videos, here in Oregon people who don't use turn signals are honked on, one jerk was turning into my lane with no place to go I leaned on my horn, he then pulled behind me and was tailgating me, when I had to make an emergency stop because the idiot in front of me had no brake lights well the guy behind me couldn't stop in time and rear ended me, did I mention I have a pentel trailer hitch on the back of my truck .... yup ..... went right through that high end plastic front end into the radiadtor and he was toast, er I had some significant damage .......... my trailer hitch's paint was all scraped off, nothing else and to top it off an off duty police was right next to him and saw the whole thing and got that guy ticketed for tail gating and cutting people off he did get arrested when he threatened the cop, and some guy one time followed me when he got angry when I blew my horn at him and when I stopped and he got out of his car I approached him he quickly got into his car and departed he saw my concealed gun a .45 semi automatic. the roads are getting more dangerous as traffic increases, I shudder to think how it will be in another 30 years. Karl


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I've been chased seriously (they wouldn't leave me alone) about 5 or 6 times, usually over me changing lanes ahead of them. Most of them eventually went on their way when I got to my exit. Two followed me after even that. One, I lost by going thru every back road I knew in my home town that turned into mini-mazes and had multiple ways out. 

The last one caught me. I didn't let him cut me off at a merge, so he tailed me around my new neighborhood, which I didn't know well, until I took a wrong turn into a cul-de-sac. He turned his Camaro sideways to block me in. His girlfriend in the passenger seat looked bored (he must have done this often). I said, "Okay, ya caught me, you're good." He said "I don't care about 'good,' I just want to know why people drive like that!" Considering he's the one who tried to cut me off, I said "ME TOO!" He made a disgusted sound and drove away.

:freak:


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

starduster said:


> Wow some videos, here in Oregon people who don't use turn signals are honked on, one jerk was turning into my lane with no place to go I leaned on my horn, he then pulled behind me and was tailgating me, when I had to make an emergency stop because the idiot in front of me had no brake lights well the guy behind me couldn't stop in time and rear ended me, did I mention I have a pentel trailer hitch on the back of my truck .... yup ..... went right through that high end plastic front end into the radiadtor and he was toast, er I had some significant damage .......... my trailer hitch's paint was all scraped off, nothing else and to top it off an off duty police was right next to him and saw the whole thing and got that guy ticketed for tail gating and cutting people off he did get arrested when he threatened the cop, and some guy one time followed me when he got angry when I blew my horn at him and when I stopped and he got out of his car I approached him he quickly got into his car and departed he saw my concealed gun a .45 semi automatic. the roads are getting more dangerous as traffic increases, I shudder to think how it will be in another 30 years. Karl


Oregon lets you carry? I never would have guessed that. Good on you, sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> The last one caught me. I didn't let him cut me off at a merge, so he tailed me around my new neighborhood, which I didn't know well, until I took a wrong turn into a cul-de-sac. He turned his Camaro sideways to block me in. His girlfriend in the passenger seat looked bored (he must have done this often). I said, "Okay, ya caught me, you're good." He said "I don't care about 'good,' I just want to know why people drive like that!" Considering he's the one who tried to cut me off, I said "ME TOO!" He made a disgusted sound and drove away.
> 
> :freak:


I don't think that personal encounters like that happen very much down here. For example, a few years ago, a female friend of mine in a small car had a some fellow behind her in an SUV get angry at her for not getting out of a parking lot fast enough and followed her. He then tailgated her and made her nervous to the point that she pulled off into another parking lot hoping he'd drive on past. He pulled up behind her in the parking lot and brandished a pistol. She, an ex-police woman, dove out the passenger side door and came up pointing a pistol at him over the hood of the car. "Mr. Tough Guy" dropped his gun and smoked his tires (as his sphincter muscles no doubt went into spasms) and he tore out of there as fast as cowardly possible.

An armed populace is much more polite to one another.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

John P said:


> It makes me crazy when the guy ahead of me in the passing lane suddenly slams his brakes on and slows down to get behind someone in the right lane, when he suddenly realizes his exit is coming up. I'd much rather he floor it and get ahead of the other car (which is what I try to do).


 SHAME ON YOU, JOHNATHAN! :tongue: That's what I thought you'd say - that too is dangerous driving, and agressive...


----------

